
 Tell the TSA 'Don't touch my junk' – here's how - georgecmu
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/11/22/5510440-tell-the-tsa-dont-touch-my-junk-heres-how
======
da5e
Hey it if weren't for TSA pat-downs I wouldn't have a social life.

